# 10,000 miles. 3 weeks. Lets plan my US Trip



## iflynething (Oct 14, 2008)

I moved this from Cafe TPF hoping it would get some more attention in this section.....

I am planning to go around the US next year. Just driving. Ok, maybe the mileage is off, but at least I could say the however many 'extra' miles on my car are true 'highway' mile 

I want to ping-pong the US. I live in NC. From there to Maine and New Hampshire, down the border to New York to see Niagra falls. Couple days there, along the Great Lakes in Michigan Through Chicago (always wanted to go through it) then to St. Louis (of course for the arch) to Kansas City, Missouri to a place called Ruby's Soul Food my dad suggested. Through Wisconsin to North Dakota then over to Montana and Washington and British Columbia for some nice photo ops. Come down diagonally through Utah, Colorado and stuff zig-zagging to Kansas, Oklahoma then over to California and down the coast. Come through California and go on the bottom border of the US through Nevada to Las Vegas and of course the Grand Canyon for a couple of days because I want to actually go down into the canyon. Through Texas and Lousiana.....possibly to Florida.....................then back up to home, North Carolina  

I don't know about sleeping wise though. I though about camping out a couple nights or just sleeping in the car to save some money unless any photographers here would allow me and probably and someone else to stay the night. I'm thinking about spending a good amount so I would make sure to have enough to get me through the trip. I figure if it were around 5,000 miles and gas was $3.50 (who knows what it'll be in March of next year) and I get 27 mpg in my new accord (well, it's an '02) then it'll be about $650 for gas and I'll set aside $800 plus admission to different parks (Grand Canyon, Yosemite, etc). 

If there is any place worth going by on that.......um.....rough route, please tell me. I'd like to start planning now. Its more for an experience to go since I have a decent camera and to get photos and to get away on my own (and with someone else) before I go into the Air Force. I first planned on going in in February, but I'm 19 and February is just around the corner and I have though about getting a D300 and I'd like to shoot with that instead of it just sitting and not getting used since I would have been at basic training. 

I figure, I won't be under the orders of the military (even though I won't mind being in) and I can get out there and have a fun time and have two weeks to do it.

Anyways, if anyone has done something like I'm wanting and planning to do, please let me know any photo opportunities worth going to on the way, please tell me here. I'm looking to leave some time in March and stay gone for 3 weeks - asking off for 3 1/2 just "in case" (that paycheck will suck). I know of all the normal places to go, but I'm looking for suggestions and support of places that I wouldn'tt hink of. Places you know of because you live in this particular state. Just a hole in the wall place that's good for the eyes, and the sensor.

Well, thank you for your input, and I will have until next year to plan everyting out.

~Michael~


----------



## Yemme (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow .... are you really up for something like that?  Will you do it solo... even though that sounds best.  No one to nag you so you can create.  Well good luck If I can think of any other locations I'll post it.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 14, 2008)

probably wanna plan more than 650 for the entire trip. my cousin went across country with me this summer in her cougar and we did about 50$ x 2 per day and it was 6 days. thats 600$ right there. 

When you come to washington i wouldnt mind letting you bunk up here. Though i live about an hour outside of seattle. Ive got a spare room you could chill in.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah I refigured everything and on about 10,000 miles total, I was just thinking about $1,400 just for gas and the remining for park entrance. I'd probabl have enough.

And as for going solo or not, I really don't know who could go with me and could either a) get off work or b) get out of school for that amount of time. I might just make it a month to MAKE sure I don't have to worry about time constraints.

There's so many places to consider

~Michael~


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 15, 2008)

Puget Sound (Washington State)
Deadwood (Mt. Rushmore, etc. S.Dakota),
The Black Hills (S. Dakota) 
NYC,
Big Sir Area (Calif),
Solvang, (Calif.)
The Keys (Florida)
Salt Lake City - and the Grand Canyon from the Utah side.
The Navajo Nation within the USA. <-- !!!
The Cherokee Nation within the USA.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 15, 2008)

What's the time frame? Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 15, 2008)

A couple of years ago, my buddy and I decided we were going to take some nice fall foliage shots.  It ballooned into taking a trip to Maine instead of staying local and taking day trips (Virginia).  We decided to try and make it to several lighthouses along the way.  It was a nice trip, probably 1300 miles each way and that took a week.  You really need to consider how much time you're actually going to spend in the car.  I would highly suggest getting a really good GPS if you don't have one already.  That way, you could drive right to what ever location you're looking for instead of driving around losing valuable time looking for this or that.  I've found that very few locals can really give good directions to things they drive by everyday. 
If it were me, I'd take the coastal route to Maine, hitting some of the more picturesque lighthouses along the way.  I'd also try and hit a bunch of waterfalls along the way.  When out west, consider Multnomah Falls in Oregon.  Another thing that would kill me about this trip would be driving so far to a destination only to get there in the early afternoon when the lighting is harsh, and coming away with only mediocre pics that could've been prizes if you could wait several more hours.  
Sounds like fun, but if it were me, I'd probably limit it to East or West coast so you have more time in certain areas.  I wouldn't do this without GPS though.


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 15, 2008)

in michigan, the things to see are the northern tip just below the Upper Peninsula, near and around the Mackinac bridge, Sleeping Bear Dunes on the lake michigan coast, (really anywhere around the lake michigan coast) and the lake superior coast up in the UP. (whitefish point, painted rocks,  *tahquamenon* falls) 

in california, i would see Yosemite, Humboldt/lost coast (think 350 foot trees, and a coast that is 150 miles long and the only way to get there is 1 or 2 back roads) Big Sur, Death Valley, and San francisco


----------



## icassell (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't forget you can get an annual pass that covers admission to all of the National Parks -- I think it's well under $100.  Many of the popular parks (I know the Canyon does) require reservations if you're planning to camp.  This should be loads of fun, but I'm afraid you're biting off too much to do all of that in 3 weeks.  You will be running without enjoying.  How about doing East of the Mississippi in one trip and West in another trip?

Another fun option would be to follow the course of the old US Route 66.  Alot is still there and there are all sorts of kitchy little roadside attractions.


Ian


----------



## Joves (Oct 15, 2008)

Buy an annual parks pass at the first national park you go to. It is $80 for the year and, will pay for itself by pretty much the first four parks you visit.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 15, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Puget Sound (Washington State)
> Deadwood (Mt. Rushmore, etc. S.Dakota),
> The Black Hills (S. Dakota)
> NYC,
> ...


 
Thanks. Those sounds great. I will look them up online and see what I can find out. I have been to the Grand Canyon but want to go to another part of it to see what else is out there.



			
				Mike_# said:
			
		

> What's the time frame? Makes a world of difference.


 
It first started as being two weeks, now it's up to three. Im thinking of justs making it a month to make sure I have enough time for most of everything.



			
				Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, my buddy and I decided we were going to take some nice fall foliage shots. It ballooned into taking a trip to Maine instead of staying local and taking day trips (Virginia). We decided to try and make it to several lighthouses along the way. It was a nice trip, probably 1300 miles each way and that took a week. You really need to consider how much time you're actually going to spend in the car. I would highly suggest getting a really good GPS if you don't have one already. That way, you could drive right to what ever location you're looking for instead of driving around losing valuable time looking for this or that. I've found that very few locals can really give good directions to things they drive by everyday.
> If it were me, I'd take the coastal route to Maine, hitting some of the more picturesque lighthouses along the way. I'd also try and hit a bunch of waterfalls along the way. When out west, consider Multnomah Falls in Oregon. Another thing that would kill me about this trip would be driving so far to a destination only to get there in the early afternoon when the lighting is harsh, and coming away with only mediocre pics that could've been prizes if you could wait several more hours.
> Sounds like fun, but if it were me, I'd probably limit it to East or West coast so you have more time in certain areas. I wouldn't do this without GPS though.


 
I do not have a GPS and actually have been looking at getting. They're super cheap (considering) and I would enjoy having one anyways. I would definately take a route close to the Atlantic to get up to Maine. After what I have seen of the woman who lives in Mass (I think) those lighthouses look great. That's the only thing I'm worried about is going somewhere to be disappointed with the shots I get. That always happens to me - I learn something new and wished I would have know it then or figure out something I could have done while I was shooting but didn't.



			
				icassell said:
			
		

> Don't forget you can get an annual pass that covers admission to all of the National Parks -- I think it's well under $100. Many of the popular parks (I know the Canyon does) require reservations if you're planning to camp. This should be loads of fun, but I'm afraid you're biting off too much to do all of that in 3 weeks. You will be running without enjoying. How about doing East of the Mississippi in one trip and West in another trip?
> 
> Another fun option would be to follow the course of the old US Route 66. Alot is still there and there are all sorts of kitchy little roadside attractions.
> 
> ...


 
I have also looked at Route 66 and have heard some [good] things about it and that's a route I wouldn't mind going. Those kitchy little attractions is what I'm really looking for past the ones that are "usually" nationally known (Yosemite, Grand Canyone, Yellowstone). That part pass is definately something that seems worth while, what's $100 on a 10,000 mile trip right? 

Thanks for all the help so far. I think I may have to make it a full month to get everything out of the way.

~Michael~


----------



## icassell (Oct 15, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Thanks for all the help so far. I think I may have to make it a full month to get everything out of the way.
> 
> ~Michael~




Maybe 2 ... maybe 3 ... :lmao:

check out this route 66 link :  http://www.theroadwanderer.net/route66.htm

and here's another:  http://www.historic66.com/

Ian


----------



## hankejp (Oct 15, 2008)

fightheheathens said:


> in michigan, the things to see are the northern tip just below the Upper Peninsula, near and around the Mackinac bridge, Sleeping Bear Dunes on the lake michigan coast, (really anywhere around the lake michigan coast) and the lake superior coast up in the UP. (whitefish point, painted rocks, *tahquamenon* falls)


 
If you're going to go that far north, just take the bridge or whatever it is to go into the U.P. and then down Wisconsin into Chicago.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 15, 2008)

A month sounds reasonable and relaxed!  I was thinking 2 weeks sounded a little limited or very hurried.

As for the Grand Canyon what parts have you seen?  

From the Utah side (Glen Canyon) down into Marble Canyon is the most accessible and also the most beautiful parts. Bring your hiking boots!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 15, 2008)

icassell said:


> Maybe 2 ... maybe 3 ... :lmao:
> 
> check out this route 66 link : http://www.theroadwanderer.net/route66.htm
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for those links. There is so much on that route. It's just going another direction than planned...



			
				Bifurcator said:
			
		

> A month sounds reasonable and relaxed! I was thinking 2 weeks sounded a little limited or very hurried.
> 
> As for the Grand Canyon what parts have you seen?
> 
> From the Utah side (Glen Canyon) down into Marble Canyon is the most accessible and also the most beautiful parts. Bring your hiking boots!


 
I went on the West side I think it was. The normal place where people go to see it. I have wanted pictures like http://i.pbase.com/o6/10/364410/1/77281309.yHvfE2IU.Illuminationsm.jpg. I have alway seen them in magazines, but wanted to shoot them myself. The lighting is amazing.


I really want to go down into the Canyon and spend the night down there and get some pictures of the Colorado River.

~Michael~


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 16, 2008)

iflynething said:


> I went on the West side I think it was. The normal place where people go to see it. I have wanted pictures like http://i.pbase.com/o6/10/364410/1/77281309.yHvfE2IU.Illuminationsm.jpg. I have alway seen them in magazines, but wanted to shoot them myself. The lighting is amazing.
> 
> 
> I really want to go down into the Canyon and spend the night down there and get some pictures of the Colorado River.
> ...



Yup, I'm almost certain that image is from the Navajo Nation area very close to the Utah Arizona border. There's a float trip from the top of Marble Canyon to the end of it that's awesome and there's many many nature trails around that area that will take you down inside.  I have a bunch like that on 35mm slide film. If you go in through or with the Navajo's or Hopi's you'll be blessed and afforded a freedom to explore that I hear the federal government no longer affords from the lands they control and patrol.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks. I'm making a list of everything posted here so far and I"m going to break it down into each state I guess.

Should I take a gun? I"m only 19 but if I go alone, you never know? 9mm? I don't know the legal laws of each state and need to look that up. Should I consider taking out for this long of a trip?

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Oct 16, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. It would be no different than me going around in North Carolina here in the USA

~Michael~


----------



## JC1220 (Oct 16, 2008)

*MAINE
*
Of course there are the usual parks, Baxter, Acadia, blah blah blah..

You'll want to visit Portland of course, but if you want to see the real Maine, you need to go down east, to Eastport. Then up country to Greenville, the Moosehead Lake region - the start of Thoreau country.

Let me know when you are coming, I'll be happy to show you around if I have the time.


----------



## christopher walrath (Oct 16, 2008)

Suggestions.
Ricketts Glen State Park in PA, one hour west of Wilkes Barre.  Great waterfall trail.
Beaver Creek State Park in eastern Ohio (hour south of Youngstown).  Dogwood trail, old canals and buildings.
Straits of Mackinac.  You gotta go across the UP.
Chapel Lake.  Hour and fifteen minute north of Saratoga NY.  West of the interstate up around exit 32 or so.  You won't find pitcures online anywhere I suspect.  Just gotta go for it.
Pymatuning Lake.  Ohio/PA border north of Youngstown.  There's a spillway that is gill to gill carp.  You have to see it.  No water.  Nothing but fish.  So it seems.
And camp whenever possible.  I really frickin envy you.  Have fun and take about three suitcases of film along for the ride.  Anyone comes with you just tie them to the top.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 16, 2008)

JC1220 said:
			
		

> *MAINE
> 
> *Of course there are the usual parks, Baxter, Acadia, blah blah blah..
> 
> ...


 
Portland is one I will add to the places. Thanks for pointing that out. Showing me around would be great since you, of course, would know the region more than me.



			
				christopher walrath said:
			
		

> Suggestions.
> Ricketts Glen State Park in PA, one hour west of Wilkes Barre. Great waterfall trail.


 
I'm really going to be on the lookouts for Waterfalls. I have heard of some beautiful ones on the New England area. While in Pennsylvania, I'm going to try and make it to Amish country. A place I have heard you have to see to understand and really know what's going on.



			
				christopher walrath said:
			
		

> And camp whenever possible. I really frickin envy you. Have fun and take about three suitcases of film along for the ride. Anyone comes with you just tie them to the top.


 
Good thing I shoot digital  This is one thing I'm kinda worried about. I have about 100GB left on my computer hard drive and I'll shoot in RAW pretty much all the time (since I just recently switch and now I know what I was REALLY missing). That will eat up the hard drive space. On top of that, I'm looking to upgrade to a D300 from my D80. A D80 RAW is about 9mb....looking at around 11-13MB for the D300's. 

I still don't know who I would take any actually have just considered going by myself to be more relieved (Even though it would be great to share an experience like this with someone). I wouldn't have anyone pushing me or making me feel rushed. I hate that when shooting, and am used to it, but not on a once in a lifetime trip. I was talking to my dad and was thinking there isn't any law saying you just can't camp anywhere (is there, please tell me if there is). Of course not right on the side of the road, but away from the road or something. A campground wouldn't be expensive. I'd look for some KOA Campgrounds 

Thanks for all the help so far. I keep adding destinations to my excursion 

~Michael~


----------



## ranmyaku (Oct 16, 2008)

I think you are going to need a month (or more) to do the route you proposed.

You are going to spend about 6 days driving. Assuming you can average 70mph for the whole 10,000 miles. 

You have to sleep. So say you sleep 6 hours per night. In 3 weeks you would sleep the equivalent of like 5 or so days. 

That leaves you with say 10 days of doing something other than sleeping or driving.

If I was going that far I  would want more time to wander around at the places I went. It's not like you can step out of your car at some lighthouse/waterfall/park/etc. and capture a timeless masterpiece, then keep on trucking along to the next stop.


----------



## Joves (Oct 16, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Thanks. I'm making a list of everything posted here so far and I"m going to break it down into each state I guess.
> 
> Should I take a gun? I"m only 19 but if I go alone, you never know? 9mm? I don't know the legal laws of each state and need to look that up. Should I consider taking out for this long of a trip?
> 
> ~Michael~


 I believe that atleast AZ has reprocity with NC if you are license to carry. But you cant carry on the Hopi or, Havasupai reservations and, it is limited on the Navajo rez. Also if you plan on doing an over nighter in the Canyon you need to apply for a permit now for your planned dated. It is somewhat flexible if you are late getting there. Also one of the more interesting places in the Canyon is Supai Falls in which case you need a permit for the Havasupai Tribe to go in. But it is a much shorter hike to the bottom. They have horses to pack your pack in if you want also.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 16, 2008)

ranmyaku said:


> I think you are going to need a month (or more) to do the route you proposed.
> 
> You are going to spend about 6 days driving. Assuming you can average 70mph for the whole 10,000 miles.
> 
> ...


 
Haven't considered it like that to the point. I was thinking 2 weeks would be enough. I can always not go to some places to save some time. Only the equivalent of 10 days for looking at stuff.

Hmmm..... 

~Michael~


----------



## icassell (Oct 16, 2008)

Joves said:


> I believe that atleast AZ has reprocity with NC if you are license to carry. But you cant carry on the Hopi or, Havasupai reservations and, it is limited on the Navajo rez. Also if you plan on doing an over nighter in the Canyon you need to apply for a permit now for your planned dated. It is somewhat flexible if you are late getting there. Also one of the more interesting places in the Canyon is Supai Falls in which case you need a permit for the Havasupai Tribe to go in. But it is a much shorter hike to the bottom. They have horses to pack your pack in if you want also.



Because of flooding, I believe the Supai region is closed for several months.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 17, 2008)

icassell said:


> Because of flooding, I believe the Supai region is closed for several months.


 
For several months, as in starting now and several months from now it will be closed (in several meaning like 3 or 4), so it could be open when I go in March?

~Michael~


----------



## icassell (Oct 17, 2008)

iflynething said:


> For several months, as in starting now and several months from now it will be closed (in several meaning like 3 or 4), so it could be open when I go in March?
> 
> ~Michael~



dunno


----------



## iflynething (Oct 17, 2008)

icassell said:


> dunno


 
Oh, alrighty then. Thanks anyways

~Michael~


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 18, 2008)

wow that sounds like an awesome plan. I have always wanted to drive coast to coast and see the big country in the west  well I hope you will take lots of pics and share them with us


----------



## potownrob (Oct 18, 2008)

That sounds like a lot of fun.  Of course I'd like to suggest a visit to the Hudson Valley (I probably couldn't give you lodging though) but that would be out of the way based on your current route outline.  Also highly recommend a visit to good ol' West Virginy!!  Here's a link to the album from my WV trip in August.


----------



## Joves (Oct 18, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Oh, alrighty then. Thanks anyways
> 
> ~Michael~


You could contact the Havasupai tribe and, find out. But I do know a back way in (cough).


----------



## iflynething (Oct 20, 2008)

Joves said:


> You could contact the Havasupai tribe and, find out. But I do know a back way in (cough).


 
I believe there is a back way into everything 

~Michael~


----------



## abraxas (Oct 20, 2008)

If you're not a member of Auto Club, maybe you should join, and talk to them about your expedition. They can be quite helpful.


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! You have an awesome plan. I wish I could that too. I saw some of my friend's shot in Niagara Falls and it was great. I really want to go there. I can't help you with anything right now but if ever I do have something, I'll post it for you. Have Fun!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll have to take a look at Auto Club abraxas. I have never heard of them. What could htey help me with? Planning it or what?

Thanks for the tip.

Cherry, 
I just decided on a whim to do this but have to get everything finalized. I have heard nothing but great things about Niagra falls, more things about it at night and when it's frozen than antyhing else.

~Michael~


----------



## abraxas (Oct 22, 2008)

iflynething said:


> I'll have to take a look at Auto Club abraxas. I have never heard of them. What could htey help me with? Planning it or what?
> 
> ...



Pretty much, they can give you a page by page/mile by mile trip book of your trip.  I always use them for interstate travel.  Doesn't cost anything beyond the membership I believe.

Also, I've been a member for 25 years.  After about 5 years (which it's good to start with them as early as you can), they're roadside assistance is great.  I get up to 3-100 mile tows and one, 200 mile tow a year (or 4 service calls).  They can come in handy.  I also use their discount on motel rooms.

They know their stuff and could really help you out if you tell them the points of interest that you'd like to see.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Oct 25, 2008)

If you come to New Orleans, let me know. I dont know if I can provide housing, but I can show you around if you would like.

Also, have you considered looking for an RV/camper...the kind that are all in one if that makes sense. Then you can save more money by packing up your groceries and making food every night. Then all you have to worry about is where to sleep. Plus whenever you get tired you can pull off and sleep. I think you can stop at Rest Areas and sleep if need be.

I wish I could go on this trip!


----------



## DavidSR (Oct 27, 2008)

iflynething said:


> I'll have to take a look at Auto Club abraxas. I have never heard of them. What could htey help me with? Planning it or what?
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


 
I think AAA is only available in California and Texas..I got lucky when I moved from California ...whenever I call and make a payment the first thing they ask is..."is your policy in California or Texas?"

Good luck on your travels!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought AAA was everywhere? Maybe I'm mistaken. I considered looking at a RV, like renting one but haven't REALLY looked into how much they would be. I would hate to fill it up though and driving would be weird but it is a possibility.

As for coming through New Orleans, itsanaddiction, that will probably happen at the end of the month.

Thank you for the offer. It's great to have so much support and people willing to show me around who would know the area.

Also, I belive I am going to definitly get a GPS and thought about getting Satellite radio 

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Nov 11, 2008)

Bump.

I'm wondering about lenses.

Maybe a 70-200 2.8, and 17-55 2.8 too or the 12-24 f/4. I just dont' know. i would probably have to rent them or something. i looked up the prices for a month, and it's going to be about $650. Something I really don't wanna have to spend on lenses. I wonder if they can cut me a deal or something?

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Nov 30, 2008)

bump.

Anyone else?

~Michael~


----------



## lids369 (Nov 30, 2008)

you should check out boston and the city museum in st louis http://www.citymuseum.org/home.asp


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 30, 2008)

+1 for the city museum. It's like a huge playground for adults. It's open every day, but a friday or Saturday night is the best. Send me a pm if you are coming through St. Louis.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 1, 2008)

A few years ago, I did something similar, except, I flew from Canada to Europe and rented a car there. 4 weeks of fun and about 200 hours of video (back before I was into photography... lol).

It was an amazing experience. If I was to suggest anything, spend a little less time looking at/for pictures and a little more time seeing the beauty around me.

I was driving around and found myself in this little valley at the base of the Swiss Alps... it was breathtaking, I mean literally you stopped breathing to look all around you at the beauty. I almost missed that becuase I was filming!

Be street savvy... don't pick up hitch hikers and be wary of strangers checking you out a little more than normal. Don't carry a gun, that just gives them something more to use against you. Better to be pro-active and not fall into those situations beforehand, than reactive and try dealing with them when it is too late.

Enjoy, be safe and have fun!


----------



## iflynething (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks lids. That looks like a VERY interesting place. I will look more into that. 

Jerry, I was wondering when you were going to make your way to this thread  Well, what you say about the gun did cross my mind as well as looking through my eyes, and not through my eyes through a camera. I have realized that I really need to take the camera away from my eyes every once in a while to really enjoy and appreciate what's going on around me. At family functions, I always seem to be behind the camera and not enjoying everything. I'm going to have to watch out for that on my trip. 

~Michael~


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 2, 2008)

I was kinda watching it from the start.  One of the most important aspects in a trip is to have broad goals, but nothing specific.  Trips are fun, surprising, dynamic and if you try to map it out too much, all you are going to do is disappoint yourself.  Weather, flat tires, meeting an interesting person or place and staying longer (I met a *very* interesting lady in Vienna Austria and stayed 3 days!), or deciding to pass up on something are all part of the process.

Set a starting and ending point, and for best results, leave the middle just a little vague.  The spontaneity of the event adds a LOT to the fun of it all.


----------



## zelseman (Dec 3, 2008)

i will take a trip similar to this someday. Packing a tent, sleeping bag, a gun, my camera gear and enough money for gas and food that can be cooked on a fire. Someday...someday.
I would definately bring a gun big enough to protect yourself from crazy people and wild animals(granted you will be camping). I would consider as fuel efficent of a vehicle as you can to cut gas costs. I plan on driving a 90 honda civic hatchback on my trip. Something that has enough room to sleep in and gets 45 MPG.
Good luck.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 3, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I was kinda watching it from the start. One of the most important aspects in a trip is to have broad goals, but nothing specific. Trips are fun, surprising, dynamic and if you try to map it out too much, all you are going to do is disappoint yourself. Weather, flat tires, meeting an interesting person or place and staying longer (I met a *very* interesting lady in Vienna Austria and stayed 3 days!), or deciding to pass up on something are all part of the process.
> 
> Set a starting and ending point, and for best results, leave the middle just a little vague. The spontaneity of the event adds a LOT to the fun of it all.


 
Vienna would have been awesome. Once I'm a little bit older, I would love to travel around Europe. Actually, the other day, my dad told me my cousin is going to be doing that this coming summer. Lots of fun there. 



			
				zelseman said:
			
		

> ....efficent of a vehicle as you can to cut gas costs. I plan on driving a 90 honda civic hatchback on my trip. Something that has enough room to sleep in and gets 45 MPG.
> Good luck.


 
Thanks. I just bought a 2002 Honda Accord. I'm consistently getting 25 mpg city and highway combined. I like it too because the back seat folds down and I considered sleeping in that with my head in the back of the car, and legs going to to the trunk. I won't know how that'll work out until I actually try it. Also, you brought up a good point about the fire. I haven't even considered doing that until I just read back over your post. That would save a good bit of money. Sure do with I could keep eggs fresh for a while! Nothing better than eggs, bacon, ham, grits, sausage, and pancakes in the morning for breakfast!

~Michael~


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 22, 2008)

I've lived all over new york state and new england during past lives so a couple of tips:



If you go to Niagara falls go to the candian side.  The american side is a dump. (unless you're carrying a gun, in which case don't mess with border patrol -- trust a man who spent 8 hours in a holding cell)
While you're up in Niagara falls, drive an hour north to toronto.  You won't be dissapointed, it's a beautiful city.
There are lots of photo ops in boston.
If you pass by Syracuse, check out Ithaca (if you're into photographing nature).  There are lots of gorges and parks, it's definitely worth it.  While you go through syracuse or rochester, stop for dinosaur bbq, the best damned bbq that far north.
The adirondacks & finger lakes in NY, as well as the berkshires in MA are quite scenic.
Let me know if you have any questions on NY & New England, I'd be happy to help...


----------



## iflynething (Dec 26, 2008)

Vautrin said:


> I've lived all over new york state and new england during past lives so a couple of tips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh thank you very much for that information. I just saw on a Atlas I got for Christmas the Adirondacks and thought that would be interesting. I do shoot nature. It can be really great opportunities. 

I do need to get my passport renewed just for that reason. My dad mentioned that to me as well a couple of days ago, just in case I wanted to cross the border. I have heard some great viewpoints from Niagra Falls and they agree that the Candadian side is better. 

~Michael~


----------



## Tinstafl (Dec 26, 2008)

I left Virginia and went to Spokane Washington via Glacier and then down to Yellowstone and Jackson Hole. It took me three weeks. I saw the badlands and wall drug the corn palace and mount rushmore too. I would say you are from NC so skip the East Coast and go to the west and see what you can see. It is very different. Maybe swing down to AZ. on the way home. But one thing to remember is that they have snow on the ground out west till almost june before some of the roads like going to the sun are opened. I think it is an adventure but it is a huge amount of driving. I love Montana but it took two days to cross and not much to see for most of it. On the way back through Texas (west texas) is barren. You can see some stuff but it is a long long day driving.

It will be fun but it is a long long way and you wan to see things and take pictures. It will take longer.... Have fun what ever you decide. I have driven about 250,000 miles across this country doing what you are saying over the last 6or 7 years when I get a few weeks off. It is a blast.


----------



## iflynething (Jan 21, 2009)

bump

I'm kinda bummed out. I shot dance competiton photos and they have competion through July. Normally, competitions end at the end of June with Nationals. This year we have two. One at the end of June and another at the end of July.

At the moment, I'm in a pickle

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Feb 14, 2009)

bumpety bump bump 



~Michael~


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 14, 2009)

Here are some tips for Louisiana:

DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT go through *North Louisiana.  *It is the same as East Texas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia (not coastal GA), etc.  You MUST go through South Louisiana.  Take LA 1 or U.S. 190 and you will see the true Cajun culture of our banana republic.  You will also be here for the main festival season:  Louisiana has a festival for just about anything(shrimp, petroleum, crawfish, strawberries...).  Antebellum Plantations, little Cajun villages, Live Oaks draped with Spanish Moss, bayous, alligators.

Don't miss New Orleans either.  The architecture is outstanding--like nowhere else in the U.S.  However, I would not suggest going into the areas of N.O. that are still devastated by Hurricane Katrina.  I've heard the locals aren't to happy with "looky-lou's."  But I've seen that there is also someone who responded that is from New Orleans, so I'll leave that up to them.

Good luck!!!


----------



## iflynething (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is an update, I'm not going around the US...I just wouldn't be able to afford the gas.

Realistically, I believe I can go around New England (Maine, Mass, New York, Penn) and be alright financially.

I thought I would be able to swing going around the entire US, but it's just not feasable. 

What I'm going to do I take about 2 weeks off from work and go up there. 

~Michael~


----------



## Actor (Aug 6, 2009)

Even though you've announced a severe cutback in the magnitude of your journey I can't resist adding my comments on your original itinerary.  Perhaps someone else can make use of it.  I'm not familiar with New England so I'll start at Niagara Falls.


iflynething said:


> I want to ping-pong the US. I live in NC. From there to Maine and New Hampshire, down the border to New York to see Niagra falls. Couple days there, along the Great Lakes in Michigan


Definitely see Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio, the roller coaster capital of the world.


> Through Chicago (always wanted to go through it)


Go to the top of the Sear's Tower, take a walk around Navy Pier.  Plus the Biograph Theater where Dillinger saw his last movie is still in business.  You can walk down the alley where he met his fate.  And there's a church just north of downtown that still has bullet holes from one of Capone's drive-by shootings.


> then to St. Louis (of course for the arch)


Don't forget to tour the brewery.  If you like trains there's a little-publicized but magnificent train museum SW of the city.


> to Kansas City, Missouri to a place called Ruby's Soul Food my dad suggested. Through Wisconsin


Harley-Davidson Museum in Milwaukee.  World's largest mall just south of Minneapolis.


> to North Dakota


Theodore Roosevelt National Park


> then over to Montana


Glacier National Park has enough scenery for two lifetimes.  In fact I recommend you cross the park via Going To The Sun Road then loop down and back via U.S. 2 (Theodore Roosevelt Highway) for some more scenery.  While on U.S. 2 stop at the goat lick.  With a long lens you can get some great shots of the wild goats.  Amtrak uses the pass and if you time it right you can get some shots of the train. While in the park do some hiking.  If you're in shape I recommend the hike up to Grinnell Glacier.  Don't forget to buy bear spray.


> and Washington and British Columbia for some nice photo ops. Come down diagonally through Utah,


The Bonneville Salt Flats, particularly if you can manage to be there during Speed Week when the hot-rodders are trying to set land speed records.  On the south shore of the Great Salt Lake is Saltair where the cult movie _Carnival of Souls_ was filmed.  It has some interesting architecture.


> Colorado


One negative.  Don't bother seeing the Royal Gorge Bridge.  It was built as as tourist trap, a bridge to nowhere.


> and stuff zig-zagging to Kansas, Oklahoma then over to California


San Francisco is a city not to be missed.  I've been there three times and still have not seen it all and hope to return.  If you want to see Alcatraz, I recommend it, you'll need reservations in advance.


> and down the coast. Come through California and go on the bottom border of the US through Nevada to Las Vegas


Just NW of Vegas is Death Valley National Park, another great fix for the scenery junky.  Why visitors to Vegas will take the trouble to visit Boulder Dam and the Grand Canyon, but skip DV is beyond me.


> and of course the Grand Canyon for a couple of days because I want to actually go down into the canyon.


If you want to ride the mules down into the canyon you need to make reservations, and you must not weigh more than 200 pounds.  If you're going to hike down take plenty of water.

East of the Grand Canyon is Meteor Crater, Arizona.  Definitely worth seeing, particularly if you're a science buff like me.

North of Flagstaff, AZ is Wupatki National Monument.  If you are there at the right time of the year, we were there in June, you can experience what I believe is one of the wonders of the world.  There in the middle of the ruins, with summer heat practically boiling you alive, is a hole in the ground with cold air blowing out of it.  The explanation:  the area is mostly volcanic rock that is very porous.  During the winter air settles into the rock and gets cold.  When summer arrives the sun starts to heat the rock and the air.  The cold air expands and blasts out the hole.  When we arrived at the ruins I decided that the place was static and left my movie camera in the car.  I have a still of my wife looking into the hole with her hair blowing upward.  I would love to have gotten a movie of it but I was not going to hike back to the car for the movie camera.


> Through Texas and Lousiana.....possibly to Florida.....................then back up to home, North Carolina
> 
> ~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome, thank you for your comments still....

Maybe some time in the future I will take this trip and just search for this thread!

~Michael~


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You will probably find a way to get through New Mexico.  Arizona has much the same type of topography as NM, which translates to A LOT of open space. That translates to A LOT of landscape pictures that will show a lot of openness. You will probably stay a lot longer than you think in places like that and stopping a lot.  (I wrote lot 5 times).  I say this because every time I go out, I usually take much longer than I plan because I see sooooo much more. (Not as many trees to block the view.) 
Keep in mind one thing that many tourists don&#8217;t know about until they get into the SW. Many of the reservations DO NOT allow photographs taken on the reservations unless it&#8217;s in designated areas. DO NOT take photos of homes or people without expressed permission. 
If you go down I-40, stop not only on the Navajo reservation, but also Acoma and Sky City. Laguna reservation (near where I live) has Casa Blanco (a church), etc. If you go north to Santa Fe, or Taos, you have a lot there also. Such as Santuario de Chimayo, The Santa Fe Plaza, etc. Other areas in NM: Old Town Albuquerque, The Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta (if here in Oct.) The Zuni Pueblo (South of Gallup NM), Ft. Sumner (Billy the Kid), Roswell (Alien Crash site), Capitan Peak, The Jemez Mts. , The Gila Wilderness, etc. Back north near Taos is something called the Enchanted Circle. There is a photo op! (Google Enchanted Circle NM), also The Taos Gorge that was recently seen in the movie Terminator-Salvation. 
If you decide to try Rt. 66, keep in mind there are large sections of the old route no longer in service, and some that no longer exists. So you cannot actually travel all of it. Be careful.. lol. 
There are tremendous numbers of gas stations that will charge 20-40% more for gasoline than in the cities, so plan ahead. And when going through the SW carry ALOT of water. I do not say this lightly. I have learned from and seen the end result of not having enough water. The SW is on average nearly a mile high, and the air is thinner and VERY dry. Even in winter you can become very dehydrated out here. Sun block for fair skinned is mandatory and bring a lot of LIGHT colored shirts. Dark or black shirts though common, are heat sinks. When you are between cities and towns, it can make a huge difference.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 6, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> You will probably find a way to get through New Mexico.  Arizona has much the same type of topography as NM, which translates to A LOT of open space. That translates to A LOT of landscape pictures that will show a lot of openness. You will probably stay a lot longer than you think in places like that and stopping a lot.  (I wrote lot 5 times).  I say this because every time I go out, I usually take much longer than I plan because I see sooooo much more. (Not as many trees to block the view.)
> Keep in mind one thing that many tourists dont know about until they get into the SW. Many of the reservations DO NOT allow photographs taken on the reservations unless its in designated areas. DO NOT take photos of homes or people without expressed permission.
> If you go down I-40, stop not only on the Navajo reservation, but also Acoma and Sky City. Laguna reservation (near where I live) has Casa Blanco (a church), etc. If you go north to Santa Fe, or Taos, you have a lot there also. Such as Santuario de Chimayo, The Santa Fe Plaza, etc. Other areas in NM: Old Town Albuquerque, The Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta (if here in Oct.) The Zuni Pueblo (South of Gallup NM), Ft. Sumner (Billy the Kid), Roswell (Alien Crash site), Capitan Peak, The Jemez Mts. , The Gila Wilderness, etc. Back north near Taos is something called the Enchanted Circle. There is a photo op! (Google Enchanted Circle NM), also The Taos Gorge that was recently seen in the movie Terminator-Salvation.
> If you decide to try Rt. 66, keep in mind there are large sections of the old route no longer in service, and some that no longer exists. So you cannot actually travel all of it. Be careful.. lol.
> There are tremendous numbers of gas stations that will charge 20-40% more for gasoline than in the cities, so plan ahead. And when going through the SW carry ALOT of water. I do not say this lightly. I have learned from and seen the end result of not having enough water. The SW is on average nearly a mile high, and the air is thinner and VERY dry. Even in winter you can become very dehydrated out here. Sun block for fair skinned is mandatory and bring a lot of LIGHT colored shirts. Dark or black shirts though common, are heat sinks. When you are between cities and towns, it can make a huge difference.




Wow! Awesome information. One reason I did decide not to do this around the entire US, other than money, was time. I didn't want to have to take a month off from work then have to take more because I didn't get to see what I wanted to. I went with my dad and stepmom as they chartered a motor coach to California from South Carolina and we saw ALOT in Arizona but couldn't stay long because we had to get to California within the week. I wished I could have stayed longer. I only had a point and shoot then so I wasn't able to get that many good shots. I also went on Rout 66 but don't remember much. We weren't able to stop, again because we were pushed for time.

Thanks for pointing that out about the reservations, I did not know that. Are you able to get permission to photograph from who? They would be a very interesting group of people to photography but if I couldn't, then I couldn't, and that's that.

Thanks again for your information

~Michael~


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 6, 2009)

As one example: Acoma has Sky city.. (google that) They sell photographic licenses, but absolutely NO pictures inside the Church.  On the Laguna reservation, no pictures are allowed inside the town of Mesita, etc. Same for the Jemez Reservation, etc.  
You can obtain permission from the Tribal Council, but have to jump through hoops, and follow restrictions. Keep in mind this is toward the housing and people, as well as some sites. (Sacred). Some of the tribes just don't want their intellectual property to be misused by others is all. They know they cannot stop pictures from the highway, but if you enter the towns, they can. 

but also, this is usually toward non members of the tribe. (They have cell phone cameras too...)  But they don't want pics taken of ceremonies et al. 

Its more a give and take, but just stay aware. 

Also stay aware of the weather. As for GPS, be careful with that too. Alot of the "roads" they show are not really roads... lol.  (I work in GIS, thats how I know...)

but have fun, and more importantly, try the Green Chile.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 6, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> As one example: Acoma has Sky city.. (google that) They sell photographic licenses, but absolutely NO pictures inside the Church.  On the Laguna reservation, no pictures are allowed inside the town of Mesita, etc. Same for the Jemez Reservation, etc.
> You can obtain permission from the Tribal Council, but have to jump through hoops, and follow restrictions. Keep in mind this is toward the housing and people, as well as some sites. (Sacred). Some of the tribes just don't want their intellectual property to be misused by others is all. They know they cannot stop pictures from the highway, but if you enter the towns, they can.
> 
> but also, this is usually toward non members of the tribe. (They have cell phone cameras too...)  But they don't want pics taken of ceremonies et al.
> ...



I'm thinking I might need to stay away from the Green Chile!

Thanks again for more information. I can understand why they wouldn't want pictures taken. If I'm going to travel all the way out there, I would jump through the hoops to at least TRY and get some photography

~Michael~


----------

